# Guide roller mounting opinions



## Cole (Jun 20, 2018)

Drivers side is how the instructions say to mount them. The passenger side a way that makes them a little taller.

Opinions on what way you would go with.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jun 20, 2018)

If you choose top option, you may want to turn the u-bolts around so the thread ends are away from boat.


----------



## Cole (Jun 20, 2018)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> If you choose top option, you may want to turn the u-bolts around so the thread ends are away from boat.


I'll have to cut them off the bracket and u bolt configuration wont let me flip them.

Are you in iowa? Cedar river?


----------



## Scott F (Jun 20, 2018)

I've got exactly the same guides on my jon boat trailer. I shimmed mine so the roller would contact the rib that runs the length of the boat. Has worked just fine. I also drilled an extra hole so I could move the roller lower than the factory position.


----------



## Cole (Jun 20, 2018)

Oh i like that!
Redrilling it is easy. 
Thanks


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 21, 2018)

Oh boy. I would go with #2, but mount the bracket underneath the trailer frame. Maybe I'm looking at it all wrong, and I've been wrong many times before, but having the end of the bracket sticking up above the frame would worry me. It may not be possible if the guide would be too short by mounting it under.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jun 21, 2018)

Cole said:


> Are you in iowa? Cedar river?



Just up river from you.

I am getting tired of all this high water! Haven't been out on the river for 2 weeks now.


----------



## jethro (Jun 21, 2018)

I don't really know which side is drivers and which is passengers but I like the port mounted option/option #2.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 21, 2018)

Your hull sides are pitched more than Scott's, so I don't know that you'll get the same contact with the roller he did. I'd go with the mounting on the cross member so the gunwales make contact with the roller in your case (passenger side picture), but as was pointed out I'd trim those U-bolts down with a dremel or hacksaw so they don't stick above the cross member.


----------



## jethro (Jun 21, 2018)

Scotts are shimmed though to give more angle to the roller which is a great idea. That way you can make them any angle you want!


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 21, 2018)

I missed that.

It causes the square end of the tube to stand up off the cross member under the boat which might be an issue.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jun 21, 2018)

onthewater102 said:


> I missed that.
> 
> It causes the square end of the tube to stand up off the cross member under the boat which might be an issue.



I think they still come in under the trailer bunks so there's shouldn't be an issue with boat contact if that's the case. If you get longer bolts for the side rollers, can they be shimmed to get more angle as well? They are really just guides to help with loading so it shouldn't really matter too much where the contact is on the side of the boat.


----------

